# Scored some free wood



## pepsiman (Aug 27, 2017)

My wife and I have been hosting at our local campground here in Nebraska the last couple weeks.  Part of the perks of being the host camper is getting free firewood. Long story short in our discussions with the campground manager, I mentioned my love of smoking meat and he asked what woods I used. I usually do cherry or Apple or pecan. He  had neither of those but has a large amount of mulberry and hackberry wood. 
I took home an armful of each for a trial run, but have access to a large amount. It is all cut in 2ft lengths and is about a year old.
Has anyone used either type? Good, bad, or ugly?  Would love to hear your opinions before I go load up!


----------



## drumbic (Aug 28, 2017)

Sorry no help here... Ive never even heard of those types being used for smoking meats...


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 29, 2017)

Might want to start by making sure it's what he says it is .


----------



## dave schiller (Aug 30, 2017)

Both are good for smoking meat.  Never used it, but here's what others say:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/106588/mulberry-wood

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/75257/hackberry


----------



## bakerboy (Sep 26, 2017)

Hi all from a foggy UK, has anyone used greencage wood ( from the plum family) for smoking? If so what meats does it go well with ,I've got a whole tree logged in the boot of my 4x4, just wanted some info b4 I decide to keep or dump it. All the best Graham.


----------

